# Mechanical Chrono's Of Any Age!



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

as there were a few sarky remarks in the pre 40's Chrono thread I thought i'd start one for the later ones! 

I'll start with my oldest which was a freebie from a mate but it looked like it was thrown at a wall!! Chris Burrage did a good job of making it look right, I think this was dated to 1965..

How I received it!










After Steve's attention..










The heart, Venus 178..










Next up, Carronade Bullhead with a Valjeoux 7734 movement..










Innards, for the eagle eyed among us, there's a screw missing at the top! No idea if this was missing originally, the stopwatch did work but doesn't now!! The watch works and keeps time too! I think it may have fallen out when i've opened the watch up at siome time!










3133 powered Poljot..










I'll post some more shortly :yes:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi again..

Sturmanske Chrono though the stopwatch has been disabled (Can't remember why!!) I still have the parts removed!










6138 Seiko (Bitsa!)..










6139 x2



















6139 'Helmet' chrono..



















I've some more Seiko Chrono's somewhere but can't find any pics of them :huh:

John


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)




----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Swiss Emperor - Landeron 248, and Luxor - also 248 (waiting for a clean)...


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Nothing to show off, I sold my last remaining vintage chrono before Christmas. 

Have to say though, the Breitling was a helluva freebie!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

My Gruen (before the treatment!) :yes:



and after:-



Spot the difference?

Mike


----------



## digibloke (Nov 26, 2007)

Poljot Sturmanskie 3133.


----------



## On My Watch (Mar 14, 2011)

OK, I might be bending the rules here a bit, as this is not a vintage chrono.

Its one I have designed and built in my tiny workshop at home. Its a calibre 7750 movement with a few borrowed bits and pieces. The case design is my own, as is an exhibition back. The pushers were the hardest bit to make and involved a lot of micro machining to achieve. The pusher springs are RC vehicle coil springs, which do the job. Slide Rule is from a Seiko aftermarket 6138 7000. I do like wearing it a lot and its usually handy on the night stand. Sorry its not a clearer picture.


----------



## Event horizon (Mar 17, 2014)

Early 2000's for me


----------



## peteslag (Mar 23, 2011)

I've been collection vintage watches of all sorts for about 5 years. Here is my humble selection of chrono's:

1970's Sicura










1970's Sicura










1970's Seiko










1940's (I think) Chronographe Suisse


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

omega seamaster chronostop from 1967.not sure if this qualifies as a true chronograph though as it can only time up to 60 seconds


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Just seen this thread is in the vintage forum, so removed ...


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Just seen this thread is in the vintage forum, so removed ...


----------



## Service Engineer (Dec 28, 2007)

Excellent post and topic. Great pictures too. I love that Omega with the date. A grail for me if ever there was one.


----------



## kettle13 (Sep 7, 2012)

On My Watch said:


> OK, I might be bending the rules here a bit, as this is not a vintage chrono.
> 
> Its one I have designed and built in my tiny workshop at home. Its a calibre 7750 movement with a few borrowed bits and pieces. The case design is my own, as is an exhibition back. The pushers were the hardest bit to make and involved a lot of micro machining to achieve. The pusher springs are RC vehicle coil springs, which do the job. Slide Rule is from a Seiko aftermarket 6138 7000. I do like wearing it a lot and its usually handy on the night stand. Sorry its not a clearer picture.


Great Job. Are you undertaking anymore projects?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Shown in another thread, but it's the one I'm wearing all day at the moment...


----------



## Beeks (Sep 28, 2013)

The usual


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

My favourite daily wearer at the moment


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

At least I can post mine in the right thread this time!

Two have gone since the last post and two more have arrived...

Heuers





































Lemania movements


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

Omega MKII (1970)










Breitling Transocean (1971)


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

bloody hell   :notworthy: :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

1. Cauny Prima (I suspect 1960s) - Landeron 187 calibre










2. Leonidas (1950s) - Landeron 48


----------



## clockworkorange (Jan 9, 2012)

On My Watch said:


> OK, I might be bending the rules here a bit, as this is not a vintage chrono.
> 
> Its one I have designed and built in my tiny workshop at home. Its a calibre 7750 movement with a few borrowed bits and pieces. The case design is my own, as is an exhibition back. The pushers were the hardest bit to make and involved a lot of micro machining to achieve. The pusher springs are RC vehicle coil springs, which do the job. Slide Rule is from a Seiko aftermarket 6138 7000. I do like wearing it a lot and its usually handy on the night stand. Sorry its not a clearer picture.


 very nice !


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Roy's finest (in my opinion):-





It's on my wrist as I type! (... and it should be there more often but I don't want to spoil it, as I've been doing a lot of spring cleaning lately, due to the fact that I'm in my autumn years as they say!)

Mike


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Early 40's Jardur Pilot's Chronograph. Marketed exclusively to pilots.

Wayne


----------

